# Que simbolo es este dispositivo en el programa livewire o pcb wizard



## jasj_20 (Ago 7, 2009)

estoy tratando de pasar este circuito  al programa "livewire", para luego sacar las pcb 

pero no se como colocar los dispositivos que señalo en la imagen, que simbolo seria ?
los dispositivos en la imagen son : ( = muting = y = RL = )

PD: el STK 4172 - II , , en "livewire" es igual al simbolo de "Operational Amplifier" ?


----------



## Elvis! (Ago 7, 2009)

Man..si miras un poco en el Datasheet de este integrado seguramente te vas a dar cuenta que es un amplificador ^^
Entonces RL significa Resistence Load o en español resistencia de carga o comunmente llamado Parlante..Es decir RL es el parlante...Muting no es un simbolo simplemente indica que el Pin 6 es el encargado de producir el muting y mirando en el datasheet tambien tendria que decir donde se conecta..aunque supongo que se conectaria a masa

Un saludo!

Te dejo el Datasheet para que lo veas..Ahi esta toda la información ^^


----------



## GABILON (Ago 7, 2009)

A ver a ver, vamos por partes, primero te dejo un link al datasheet de tu integradito para que tengas una idea mas clara de lo que hace, http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK4172.pdf, luego te comento que este integrado no es un amplificador operacional como podria ser un lm741, tl081, etc, sino que es un integrado específico de amplificación de audio de hasta 40+40w. El muting es la capacidad de ciertos circuitos de sileciarse sin ser desconectados (Mute), No me acuerdo de este, pero creo que se activa mandando a masa este piun por una resistencia de 10k, deberias ver el datasheet, pero si no lo conectas deberia andarte, por ende allí podrías poner un terminal o "rail" en el livewire, sin embargo, no he visto que exista ese compònente en el programa, por ende no lo vas a poder simular, aqui vas a encontrar librerias adicionales para esos programas, asi que buscalos y quizas lo encuentres, por otro lado, RL es tu carga, es decir, tus parlantes, aqui puedes poner un parlante o bien un conector (o socket) de dos vias. suerte


----------



## zaiz (Ago 7, 2009)

jasj_20 dijo:
			
		

> estoy tratando de pasar este circuito  al programa "livewire", para luego sacar las pcb
> 
> pero no se como colocar los dispositivos que señalo en la imagen, que simbolo seria ?
> los dispositivos en la imagen son : ( = muting = y = RL = )
> ...



No puedes simular el STK 4172-II con un amplificador operacional.

Para simularlo, tendrías que hacerlo con los componentes internos del circuito integrado, cosa que tal vez no quisieras tener que hacer por lo laborioso.


----------



## jasj_20 (Ago 7, 2009)

Gracias por sus respuestas

no pensaba que fuera tan complicado, soy nuevo en estas cosas.. de todos modos gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## jasj_20 (Ago 7, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> No puedes simular el STK 4172-II con un amplificador operacional.
> 
> Para simularlo, tendrías que hacerlo con los componentes internos del circuito integrado, cosa que tal vez no quisieras tener que hacer por lo laborioso.



Cual seria el Circuito interno  de este¿¿¿?


----------



## GABILON (Ago 7, 2009)

> Cual seria el Circuito interno  de este¿¿¿?


si miras el datasheet, encontrarás que hay un circuito equivalente compuesto por transistores diodos y otros, pero es bastante idealizado y por supuesto no da referencias de los componentes, es mas para una idea conceptual del comportamiento que como para saber que tiene especificamente adentro, no te enfrasques en tamaña tarea, si quieres hacer algo con ese circuito, simplemente haz el pcb que viene en el dayasheet que te hemos pasado el link y listo, solo ten cuidado con no hacerlo al reves las pistas (ya me pasó)


----------



## zaiz (Ago 7, 2009)

jasj_20 dijo:
			
		

> zaiz dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este es el *circuito equivalente*. Por eso te digo que no creo que lo quisieras simular.

Además no te lo recomiendo porque no se saben los valores de las resistencias ni los parámetros de los transistores y en todo caso sería necesario que conocieras más del tema para proponer tipos y valores de componentes.

Lo mejor para estos casos es armarlo. 

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 7, 2009)

además si miras el datasheet (nuevamente), verás que hay PCB propuestos, y sino los hay, simplemente utilizas el programa Paint y lo haces a mano como yo, y te quedan barbaras las plaquetas.

saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Ago 7, 2009)

Y por lo que dices que no sabes qué símbolo es "muting", sospecho que necesitas tomar un curso de electrónica. Ya que tienes interés, no te caería mal.

"muting" no es un componente, es una línea que viene del circuito de "muting" que se describe en una de las hojas del datasheet.

Saludos.


----------

